# Rat Fosters Needed



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

Saw this in another Forum. It's a Facebook link.

_*Here*_.


The post read as follows:

Rat fosters urgently needed!! Hundreds of domesticated rats were dumped on the side of the West Side Highway. Many have been killed but lots are still in the park, the median and even in trees. Rescue efforts are underway but we need temporary placement lined up ASAP. We are also in need of donations of rat cages and rodent food, bedding and other supplies. Please contact [email protected].


Their website is http://www.emptycagescollective.org/ , _*here*_.


----------

